# Shkenca > Shkenca dhe jeta >  HAARP arma që shkakton ndryshime klimatike

## Adna

Teknologjia ka arritur thujse kulmin e saj, kemi edhe nje armë te tillë e cila mund te beje ndryshime ne mot ne te gjithe globin. Mund te shkaktojë vershime, termete...etj.

HAARP (High Frequency Active Auroral Research Program ) antenat ka ne Alaskë, menaxhohet nga amerikano-sionistet.

Gjithashtu me sa kam lexu kohen e fundit termetin ne Haiti, shume shkenctar jane te mendimit se eshte shkaktuar nga kjo armë HAARP. :i terbuar: 

*C[mendim keni ju per HAARP?*

----------


## Darius

Ne fakt HAARP menaxhohet direkt nga ushtaraket. Eshte njeri nga departamentet e DOD (Department of Defense) qe e ka nen kontroll. Tek tema per konspiracite ka disa foto te HAARP. Po postoj njeren prej tyre

http://www.haarp.alaska.edu/haarp/images/hpimage.jpg

P.s. Adna meqe e hape temen do te te sugjeroja qe te jepje me shume informacion se cfare eshte HAARP. Jo cdo lexues e ka idene per kete dhe duhet te jete i mireinformuar qe te jete ne gjende te jape nje pergjigje. Mund ta zgjerosh temen sa te duash.

----------


## Adna

*ok darius, po postoj nje shkrim rreth HAARP*


Studimet e shtresës jonosferës me sistemin e përdorur në HAARP, ku ky sistem ka aftësinë për të prodhuar një rreze e vetme vale, me fuqinë që tejkalon 3.600.000 watts.

Vetë fakti se fuqi të tilla të mëdha mund të përdoren në dobi, ose jo të njerëzimit, i ka bërë aktivistët dhe ambientalistët të ngrenë disa shqetësime serioze në lidhje me objektivat e këtij projekti studimi.

Eshtë e dukshme, thonë ambjentalistët, se projekti HAARP ka lidhje me një seri fatkeqësish në planet këto kohët e fundit, të shkaktuara nga sistemi HAARP. Disa prej këtyre deklaratave janë mbështetur në arsyetim logjik.

Shumica e projektit konspirativ HAARP është në thelb një armë energjiie e drejtuar, për një kontroll të motit në çdo skaj të globit, dhe më pas një pajisje e maskuar, shkakton tërmet..

Nëpërmjet këtij sistemi operativ i emetimit të një energje shumë të lartë, ndërhyhet në faktorët klimaterikë në një zonë të caktuar të globit, duke shkaktuar tërmete, stuhi lokale të fuqishme, temperatura të larta etj.

Edhe pse ka informacione nga autoritetet përkatëse se HAARP nuk jep ndryshime në ngrohjet e tjera të jonosferës, shkencëtarët janë të frikësuar që nxehtësia e papritur e qiellit që mund të rezultojë me efekte të panatyrshme në planet.

Autoritetet e Haarp mund të pretendojnë se studimi është bërë në ajër mes rreth 75 km mbi sipërfaqen e Tokës, por teoricienët e konspiracionit sugjerojnë, se ky sistem kontrollon motin pranë sipërfaqes së planetit.

Pretendohet nga këta të fundit se valët e frekuencave të larta, ndryshojnë faktorët atmosferik në planeti dhe ky është një atribut i tmerrshëm i projektit komplot HAARP.

Tërmetet besohet të jenë shkaktuar nga ndryshimi kryesor i frekuencave, gjatë aktiviteteteve të kryera në këtë projekt studimi të dyshuar.

Disa gjithashtu pretendojnë se i HAARP është një mega-projektushtarak i maskuar në një qender kërkimore, ku kryesisht vepron si një sistem survejimi, por ka gjithashtu mundësinë e shkatërrimit të avioneve në ajër.

Disa teoricienë konspirative pretendojnë se valët e radios të emetuara nga HAARP mund të rezultojë me efekte negative në mendjen dhe trupin e njeriut.

Ky ishte një spjegim paraprak mbi sistemin e emetimit të valëve të frekuencave të larta. Duke i bërë një lidhje ngjarjeve të kohëve të fundit në Rusi dhe Pakistan, dalim me një ide se ç'po ndodh në këto dy shtete, jo shumë larg njëri-tjetrit.

Rusia prej tre javësh është përfshirë nga një valë të nxehti dhe Pakistani nga një valë rrebeshesh shiu të shoqëruara me përmbytje kataklizmike dhe me një numër viktimash të larta.

Dihet, që në Rusi kjo valë të nxehti është shoqëruar me mbi 60 të vdekur, si dhe mbi 1 miliard euro dëme nga zjarret e fuqishme, që ende nuk po vihen nën kontroll nga një shtet supër i fuqishëm me potenciale mbrojtëse. Temperaturat e larta në Rusi nuk njihen që prej 1000 vjetësh, thonë shkencëtarë. Ç'po ndodh...??

*Kemi të drejtë të shqetësohemi e të pyesim si qytetarë të këtij Planeti...a mos vallë po vihet në jetë sistemi HAARP, për qëllime strategjike, Këto janë vetëm hamendësime të lidhura me teoritë e fundit konspirative për qëllimet strategjike të sistemit Haarp në Alaskë.....?*

----------


## Adna



----------


## VOLSIV

>>> Projekti Haarp teorikisht ka mundesine te krijoje termete. Kjo fale valeve elektromagnetike me frekuence shume te ulet. Sesi mundet te ndikoje kjo tek termetet mund te gjendet ne Youtube e shpjeguar me qarte. Por thene me pak fjale ndikon duke krijuar nje rezonance te fuqishme ne zonat e kontaktit te dy pllakave te tokes qe kane premisa te rreshkasin kundrejt njera tjetres. Duhet kujtuar qe termeti nuk eshte gje tjeter vecse nje clirim energjie i akumuluar nga levizja e copezave te kores se tokes kundrejt njera tjetres nderkohe qe pengohen nga ferkimi. 
> Ne fillim thashe teorikisht dhe nuk e di a kane arritur ta bejne kete gje por nese e gjitha kjo eshte e vertete atehere jemi ne nje bela sepse tani nuk do merret me vesh termeti natyral nga ai artificiali dhe mund te perdoret si arme per te nenshtruar kedo nga vendet qe nuk nenshtrohen dhe qe nuk mund ti shpallin lufte. Nese dikur do kete nje lufte boterore arsyeja do te jete HAARP. Vendet do te akuzojne njera tjetren per termetet qe ndodhin ne vendet e tyre dhe ky konflikt do te jete serioz. 
> Teoria e ngrohjes globale mund te jete nje mbulese nderkohe qe akujt po i shkrijne vete me anen e HAARP-it sikur ti fusnin ne micro-onde. 

Mund te shikoni keto videot nese deshironi.

----------


## Adna

> >>> Projekti Haarp teorikisht ka mundesine te krijoje termete. Kjo fale valeve elektromagnetike me frekuence shume te ulet. Sesi mundet te ndikoje kjo tek termetet mund te gjendet ne Youtube e shpjeguar me qarte. Por thene me pak fjale ndikon duke krijuar nje rezonance te fuqishme ne zonat e kontaktit te dy pllakave te tokes qe kane premisa te rreshkasin kundrejt njera tjetres. Duhet kujtuar qe termeti nuk eshte gje tjeter vecse nje clirim energjie i akumuluar nga levizja e copezave te kores se tokes kundrejt njera tjetres nderkohe qe pengohen nga ferkimi. 
> >* Ne fillim thashe teorikisht dhe nuk e di a kane arritur ta bejne kete gje por nese e gjitha kjo eshte e vertete atehere jemi ne nje bela sepse tani nuk do merret me vesh termeti natyral nga ai artificiali dhe mund te perdoret si arme per te nenshtruar kedo nga vendet qe nuk nenshtrohen dhe qe nuk mund ti shpallin lufte. Nese dikur do kete nje lufte boterore arsyeja do te jete HAARP. Vendet do te akuzojne njera tjetren per termetet qe ndodhin ne vendet e tyre dhe ky konflikt do te jete serioz. 
> > Teoria e ngrohjes globale mund te jete nje mbulese nderkohe qe akujt po i shkrijne vete me anen e HAARP-it sikur ti fusnin ne micro-onde.* Mund te shikoni keto videot nese deshironi.
> 
> iRN0GDFH3Vs[/url]
> 
> [/url]


Vertet bela e madhe eshte kjo lloj arme. _Sikur te na linin rehat qe te pakten fatkqesitë e tilla (termete vershime...etj) t'i kishim vetem nga Zoti._

Mendohet nga shume shkencetar qe termeti ne Haiti ishte shkaktu nga HAARP.

Sa i perkete kesaj qe paske shkru: 


> Nese dikur do kete nje lufte boterore arsyeja do te jete HAARP. Vendet do te akuzojne njera tjetren per termetet qe ndodhin ne vendet e tyre dhe ky konflikt do te jete serioz.


Mund te jete shkak kjo arme per lufte, ama jo nga shkaku qe vendet do te akuzojne njera tjetren, s'kane pse akuzojne keshtu sepse nuk e kane te gjitha vendet kte arme, me sa di une e ka vetem Amerika.

----------


## The_Capital

Ne vitin 2012 keta do mundohen qe ta shkatrrojn planetin toke.
Vershimet, mbytja e zogjeve, peshqeve, lumi me ngjyre te gjelbert, keta me keto shenja kane filluar ti frigojn njerzit gjoja se kishem po afrohet fundi botes !
Qellimi i tyre kryesor eshte qe 80% e popullsis ne bote te vdesin !
Klimat neper bote kane filluar te ndryshojn shume, deri ka muaji maj-qershosh (qysh jane duke planifiku keta) do te kete shume njerez te mbytur nqs nuk nderrmarim diçka.
E nqs do lejojm qe muaji dhjetor te vjen ne kete menyre mo zo ma keq per neve.

Ketyre vetem Zoti mundet te jav prish planet dhe shpresa ime e fundit eshte te Zoti, se te mbytet 80% e popullsis neper bote eshte shume, shume.

Por, une jam shume i sigurt se keta do digjen keq, sepse jane duke luajtur me zjarr e kur te luash me zjarr ateher do digjesh keq !

----------


## >_Ilirian_>

> Teknologjia ka arritur thujse kulmin e saj, kemi edhe nje armë te tillë e cila mund te beje ndryshime ne mot ne te gjithe globin. Mund te shkaktojë vershime, termete...etj.
> 
> HAARP (High Frequency Active Auroral Research Program ) antenat ka ne Alaskë, menaxhohet nga amerikano-sionistet.
> 
> Gjithashtu me sa kam lexu kohen e fundit termetin ne Haiti, shume shkenctar jane te mendimit se eshte shkaktuar nga kjo armë HAARP.
> 
> *C[mendim keni ju per HAARP?*


Nje arme e cila u mendua gjat luftes se ftoht nga rusët, dhe e krijuar nga amerikanet.

Edhe un lexova qe termetin ne Haiti, ka gjasa qe ta ken shkaktuar vet Amerikanët sa per ta pushtuar kete vend, ku dihet qe posedon nje sasi t'madhe t'uraniumit dhe petrol të zi. Kjo arme eshte e rrezikshme, sepse sikur te ndodhte diku ne greqi afer Stambollit, do te shkaterrohej thuajse nje pjes e madhe e kontinentit evropjan, e ndoshta edhe nje shkaterrim fatal per te gjithe boten.

Thank you Usa !

----------


## Mr.Dashuria

KJo per projektin harp eshte mese e vertete !  Mjafton me vertete te shikosh zonat e permbytura ne afganistan dhe pakistan qe nuk mbahet mend permbytja qe ne kohe te epokes se gurit! Atje me zor kane uje te pine jo me te ujisin apo te kene lumenj qe fryhen dhe dalin nga shtreterit ! Kjo eshte prove e nje anomalie shume te jashtezakonshme dhe te paperceptueshme nga dikush qe njeh sadopak shperndarjen e zonave te nxehta dhe te ftohta dhe atyre mesatare ne gjeografine e globit tone!
Kjo arme eshte me verte shume rrezikshme sepse mund te jete shume demtuese sepse shkencetaret ne toke mendojne se mund te kontrollojne gjithcka duke bere eksperimente me natyren por ato harrojne te marrin parasysh koeficentin e gabimit ,cdo te thote kjo 
seshte gje tjeter me nje shembull : efekti anesor i ilaceve qe perdorim. 
Pra cfare efekti anesor mund te kete ky perdorim i kesaj teknologjie nje zot dhe koha mund te na e vertetoje!
Sa per termetin e Haitit jam ne dijeni se ushtria amerikane(US ARMY)  per disa dite me rradhe para dates 12 dhjetor kur ra dhe termeti po benin ushtrime manover ne rast termeti pikerisht ne Haiti ne daten 11 dhjetor dhe ju eshte thene qe te flene ne cadra dhe jo ne ndertesa dhe pikerisht te nesermen e asaj dite qe ju thane te flene ne cadra ra termeti i tmerrshem qe ju mori jeten shume personave ,viktima te manovrave shkencetare te ushtrise amerikane (US ARMY)! 
Nje pyetje tjeter per te gjithe juve:
Pra njerez cfare mendoni per zogjte e ngordhur ne pensilvani apo ku di une ne mbare boten qe degjojme sorra te ngordhura zogj qe bien te vdekur nga qielli etj?
NEse mundoheni shume te jepni pergjigje nje pjese te asaj pergjigjeje mund te jua jap dhe une !Frekuencat e larta dhe valet e emetuara  nga kjo arme atmosferike kane ndikuar ne fluturimin e tyre dhe ne jeten e tyre!

----------


## fisniku-student

Do strange clouds associated with recent Chinese earthquakes offer photo evidence of HAARP attacks?







Kinezet per nje termet qe kishte ndodhur para do kohe, e kishin akuzuar HAARPin ta ket bere termetin.

Poashtu edhe Cunami dyshohet te jet shkaktuar nga kjo arme (teori konspiracioni).

Ja cfar efekte ne vrënsira mund te shkaktoj HAARP: 

http://www.pakalertpress.com/wp-cont...haarp-4071.jpg

----------


## ricky_ch

Ja nje video nga Jesse Ventura per HAARP:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uZOt29NR0FY

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DLUUX6GU8U4&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-hVxVJPU1q8&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E6-Olf5lmIs&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=icQBKADRsqQ&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sN9N9suWX1c&feature=related

----------


## PINK

> Ne vitin 2012 keta do mundohen qe ta shkatrrojn planetin toke.
> Vershimet, mbytja e zogjeve, peshqeve, lumi me ngjyre te gjelbert, keta me keto shenja kane filluar ti frigojn njerzit gjoja se kishem po afrohet fundi botes !
> Qellimi i tyre kryesor eshte qe 80% e popullsis ne bote te vdesin !
> Klimat neper bote kane filluar te ndryshojn shume, deri ka muaji maj-qershosh (qysh jane duke planifiku keta) do te kete shume njerez te mbytur nqs nuk nderrmarim diçka.
> E nqs do lejojm qe muaji dhjetor te vjen ne kete menyre mo zo ma keq per neve.
> 
> Ketyre vetem Zoti mundet te jav prish planet dhe shpresa ime e fundit eshte te Zoti, se te mbytet 80% e popullsis neper bote eshte shume, shume.
> 
> Por, une jam shume i sigurt se keta do digjen keq, sepse jane duke luajtur me zjarr e kur te luash me zjarr ateher do digjesh keq !



ashtu te thane ty ato, qe ne 2012 do zhdukim 80% te popullsise?lol

tema eshte interesante, po sa arrita te ky post, dhe me iku interesi.

----------


## Darius

Thus my lack of involvement... lol

----------


## PINK

> Thus my lack of involvement... lol


as mos u lodh, se sja vjen. nuk te kuptojne. lol

----------


## The_Capital

> ashtu te thane ty ato, qe ne 2012 do zhdukim 80% te popullsise?lol
> 
> tema *ishte* eshte interesante, po sa arrita te ky post, dhe me iku interesi.


Po supozojm qe t'i ke kuptuar diçka me pare ne kete teme dhe tani te humbi interesi nga postimi im !!!

Hajde a merr guximin te na spjegosh pakez se per ç'fare behej fjale ??
Se po te kishe kuptuar diçka nuk kishe me qene kunder postimit tim !

E pyesim Adna se a eshte kunder postimit tim ?
Adna, ç'ka mendon ?
A tregon ne postimin tim qellimin e tyre apo jo ?


The_Capital

----------


## HEN-RI

*  Harp....eshte me se e sakte dhe kemi degjuar per te. Nje nga ideatoret e kesaj arme ka qene nje shkencetar serb me duket se  quhej Tesla....
Eshte koha e arte e perandorise amerikane ku cdo gje eshte e mundur....Shyqyr Zotit qe ameriken ne shqiptaret e kemi dhe daje dhe teze.....*

----------


## Darius

Nuk ka qene Tesla ideator por eshte perdorur teknologjia qe ai krijoi. Perkundrazi Tesla na paraqitet si shume human, ne momentin kur behej Eksperimenti i Filadelfias ai heq dore dhe po ashtu refuzon totalisht perfshirjen e tij ne krijimin e armes berthamore qe ne ate kohe ende nuk kishte marre emrin Manhattan Project.

----------


## PINK

Darius, na sill fakte tamam. 


Jo te tipit ne vitin 2012 do shfarosin 80% te popullsise, ama. lol

----------


## ajzberg

Thone se projekti ka kushtuar rreth 205milione dollar,ne nje siperfaqe prej 14hektaresh  rreth 250km katror nepermjet 360radiove dhe 180antenave emetohet nje energji prej 3,6megavat.

----------


## Qyfyre

Teme e mbushur me fakte dhe shifra.

HAARP mendohet te kete bere kete termet
HAARP akuzohet per ate permbytje
HAARP supozohet se ka krijuar tsunamin
HAARP dyshohet per rete e cuditshme

----------

